

"HTML5" versus Flash: Animation Benchmarking - AndrewDucker
http://www.themaninblue.com/writing/perspective/2010/03/22/

======
antimatter15
I'm getting different results: HTML is getting 66.37FPS. SVG is getting
120.67FPS, Canvas is getting 108.76FPS and Flash is getting a mere 52.96FPS at
the default number of particles. I'm using Chrome 10.0.642.2 dev on Ubuntu
Linux 10.10 with the window at 1101x836 pixels (I'm pretty certain the window
size also will have a large effect on the fps).

This is pretty weird as the article notes "It did actually surprise me how
performant Canvas is and it also surprised me how crappy SVG is.", where my
results show SVG being by far the fastest.

~~~
pedrokost
I have had similar results, however once I enabled shadows, Flash was the
best. It looks like Flash is solid for both simple and complex animations,
however the other technologies are great for very simple animations, but their
performance greatly decreases when more effects are added (ie shadows).

------
radley
Post is almost a year old (Mar 22, 2010).

~~~
pedrokost
Which makes the benchmark almost false. During the past year browsers have
greatly been improved and their performance boosted.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Is there a good, more recent, benchmark?

------
olalonde
Ubuntu 10.04:

\- Chrome Canvas 70 FPS

\- Flash 45 FPS

------
p0nce
Unoptimized Flash vs unoptimized Canvas: the benchmark.

